# This Island Earth



## Foxbat (Nov 25, 2004)

Made in 1955 (colour)
Starring  *Jeff Morrow * and *Faith Domergue*

*This Island Earth * is an unusual film when you take into account the period in time when it was made. When other films were cashing in on hysteria created by the cold war, invasion of monsters/body snatchers/things, this movie took a completely different tack.

Cal Meachum is a scientist – a specialist in the use of electronics to control nuclear power. Seeking a part from a strange catalogue, he receives a component many times smaller than he expected. Subjecting this XC Condenser (what we now call a Capacitor) to extreme voltages, he discovers that this technology far surpasses his own.

Curious, he orders the parts for an appliance called an ‘Interocitor’ and succeeds in building it. He has unsuspectingly passed a test set by the aliens who now persuade him to help save their world. They have a research site hidden in America and he is taken there by a pilotless plane. Here, he meets up with Ruth Adams (Domergue) and their adventure begins.

As the story progresses, we see flying saucers travelling at faster than light speed and bug-eyed mutants. We watch a world being bombarded by enemy aliens. In short, we watch the destruction of Metaluna and the end of the inhabitant’s attempts to save themselves.

This is an intelligent film limited only by its own time. And yet, although we possess far greater knowledge than the makers did back then, I think it was an admirable attempt to buck the trend and show aliens not as monsters but as creatures as flawed and as scared as ourselves. With wonderful special effects and a score that skilfully uses a Theramin to set the mood, this is a film that any Science Fiction buff should watch at least once in their life. It is right up there among the 50’s greats. It can stand shoulder to shoulder with the likes of *The Day The Earth Stood Still * and *Forbidden Planet * and not be overawed.

But now, here’s the bad news. This film is currently unavailable on DVD(except secondhand), quite rare on video and very rare - if not unavailable -  on Laser Disc.  At the time of writing, one site has it available on DVD (as new) at the new bargain price of $139. The highest at this time is $240 – although I have seen an asking price as high as $640 in the past.

When will the publishers get their act together and republish this beauty? The world needs to know!


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 25, 2004)

_Sounds vagually familiar especailly the part about the professor and the hidden laboratory somewhere in Amarica and the alien technology. Must be an old movie._


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 2, 2004)

Seen it before. I really liked the mutants..they were the ones with the big brain type heads and claws right?


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 2, 2004)

> Seen it before. I really liked the mutants..they were the ones with the big brain type heads and claws right?



Yep, that's the one. Here's hoping it's not too long before it's made available again so many more can enjoy it


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 2, 2004)

i've seen this island earth and it was rubbish imo, o.k fair enough, it was made in the 50s and it's budget was probably about 5 dollars. then again i did enjoy watching it, only because it was on the mystery science theatre, in which a man and 2 robots made fun of it at any chance possible


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 12, 2004)

Of my all-time favourite sci-fi movies, this just scrapes into my top 10...

Though I have to admit that I have watched it every time it has been shown on TV, and have recorded it a couple of times... 

For the most part, I agree with your assessment of the movie, but I have to disagree about the part concerning the other two films... Forbidden Planet was ground breaking in its use of colour and special effects (provided by the Disney studios) and the musical score - as well as a great cast of actors... The Day The Earth Stood Still showed wonderfully that aliens could be among us as we speak - because they look and sound just like us - learning all about us, and not afraid to bring their huge robotic law enforcers with them - and Michael Rennie's portrayal of Klaatu was wonderful...  But I have to say that This Island Earth lags behind (not far - but still lags), but is way in front of The War of the Worlds (is all that screaming totally necessary???)...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2004)

I take your points on both Forbidden Planet and The Day the Earth Stood Still. 

However, the Metalunans in This Island Earth are similar enough to Earthlings to pass for them (and do) and so covers the same concept of ‘aliens among us’ as The Day The Earth Stood Still. You could argue, however,  that The Day The Earth Stood Still did it first.

On the point about special effects: I felt that, given the limited technologies of the time, This Island Earth did an admirable job in portraying a planet on the verge of destruction – which is why I rate the effects (and use of colour)  as high as those in Forbidden Planet.

Still, I do accept that This Island Earth has always been seen as a poor relation to the two aforementioned masterpieces  and perhaps I’m just a sucker for the underdog.


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 12, 2004)

i agree with you about the effects available at the time... and some of the concepts used (e.g. using asteroids for bombardment, advanced electronics, changing a bodies structure to withstand different pressures, mutant labour class, shields encompassing a planet) were well presented and extremely thought provoking even today...

i dunno, i think that there was something missing from it... maybe the acting was a little poor... or maybe there are so many similar classics of the time that made this feel shaky... the two already mentioned; as well as The Day The Earth Caught Fire, When Worlds Collide, Destination: Moon, Quatermass, The Blob, and one about small vicious martians that i can't remember the name of... as well as the TV series of the time: Buck Rodgers, Flash Gordon, King of the Rocket Men, etc...

but i like your under-dog supporting spirit - KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2004)

All the films you mention are particular favourites of mine - particularly  The Day The Earth Caught Fire and its great ending. Unfortunately King Of The Rocketmen has yet to make an appearance on DVD but, when it does, I'll be first in the queue  (no doubt it will need some serious under-dog supporting)


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 12, 2004)

i can't imagine king of the rocketmen making it to dvd... have the larry "buster" crabbe versions of buck rodgers and flash gordon???

i have only seen the day the earth caught fire once... keep looking out for it on sky... as well as the day the earth stood still... then i'll add them to the tape i have of forbidden planet and when worlds collide...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2004)

> have the larry "buster" crabbe versions of buck rodgers and flash gordon???



All 3 Flash Gordon serials and Buck Rogers are available on DVD (although not all are available on Region 2). I have them all.  

Also available is Radar Men From The Moon (a lukewarm sequel to King Of The Rocket Men).


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 12, 2004)

*stands with gob open in a very freaked out way*

you have them??? *THUD*


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 13, 2004)

They sit proudly on my shelf alongside other memorable serials such as *Jungle Girl*, *The Phantom Creeps*, *Undersea Kingdom * and 
*The Phantom Empire*.

What can I say? Want to borrow my anorak?


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 13, 2004)

dude, your anorak is safe with you... along with the crown of geekness.. i bow to your sadness... i am not worthy, you surpass me...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 13, 2004)

I've finally found something I'm good at


----------



## steve12553 (May 21, 2006)

I was digging in old threads and was delighted to find people show some respect for _This Island Earth. _I enjoy this film every time I watched it over the years. For the 50s it was wonderful. I was very disappointed when they picked it for their _Mystery Science Theater 3000 _movie. It was not in the grade with the movies they picked apart on the old weekly show.


----------



## j d worthington (May 22, 2006)

I just about dropped my eye-teeth when I saw this as a thread. I haven't heard anything about this film in *YEARS!*

For my own part, I'm afraid I didn't find it held up as well as several other films from the period, but I still think it's worth watching, especially for anyone who has a fondness for classic (Golden-Age) sf. And, yes, I'd say the acting is chiefly what brings it down. Still, I have great affection for this film, and I agree -- it's high bloody time they put it out on DVD!!!


----------



## Starbeast (May 4, 2011)

Great film, I highly recommend the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version as well, host Joel Robinson and his chatty robots just crack me up.


----------

